# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Strength of velcro

## Paul Brewin

This question came in via email, so I thought I'd create a thread on it. If anyone has additional information, please chime in.





> I  am trying to convince a client to use velcro to attach small pieces of glass to the inside of a door, along with a trip strip.  do you know where I can get information on the strength of velcro?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Susan


Hi Susan,

Here's a link to a catalog page from McMaster-Carr which features some shear and pull-apart strength ratings:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#about-hook-and-loop/=7gho35

You can check the 3M website, they probably manufacture the largest variety of hook and loop products, including something called Dual Lock, a high strength attachment system. I found a link which has some tips on its usage, but you can also get tech specs from the 3M folks.
http://www.andybaird.com/travels/gertie/superlock.htm

Good luck!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Paul I agree, and I would emphasize that the agressive nature of the adhesive on the peel and stick velcro is such that I normally counsel people in ways to make the bond less secure. In many situations separating velco-ed materials creates a significant risk of damage to both the object and the surface that they are bonded to. There are a couple of ways to address this one of which I will place on the site soon. The other - more applicable perhaps to this situation - is a basic technique for separating velcro-ed objects. Careful insertion of a thin, slick tool between the two layers (immediately followed up by a thin material - paper works - to keep the hooks and loops from reattaching)and working slowly around the perimeter of the attached object can usually result in the safe separation of the two surfaces.

In your specific situation I would suggest that you just find a random non fragile object (preferably from the office or shop not the collection!) and adhere it with velcro to a broad surface using the velco.
Ask the skeptic to come separate them. Direct experience is a powerful teacher!

----------

